# Shimano SH-M089 shoe: anyone checked em out?



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

The m089 actually comes in big sizes, but I haven't been able to check them out in person. 

Has anyone tried em or even looked at them in a store?

How hard is the sole, on a scale of 1-10, 1 being a Sidi Dominator and 10 being 5.10 stealth?


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Cant respond directly to the M089 but I used the M088 for a really long time on my CX bike. Normally ride Five Tens on the MTB and ran Sidi Dominators beforehand on the CX bike. 

The extra volume of the Shimano shoes compared to the Sidis made them so much more comfortable. Softer rubber was also a ton more predictable offroad (more rubber on the ground too). On the downside, the M088s were noticeably flexier compared to the Sidis.

I eventually upgraded the M088s to some M162s and havent looked back. Thinking before '15 CX season I'm going to try to get something even lighter duty/stiffer for racing.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Sweet, thank you!

Now I just need to find them in a 49. . . Doesn't look like anyone actually carries them.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I had to special order the size 49 M162s from my LBS but they were in stock at the distributor. I think the online stores just dont want to risk not selling them.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

GTscoob: According to the Shimano sizing chart it shows the 49 as being a "13.2"

I wear a 13 in some shoes and 14 in others, like my Five Ten Freerider VXI's are 14, as well as my other Five Ten shoes, my work boots and dress shoes are 13.

What size shoe do you normally wear, and how do you like the 49? The 50 may have to be my size. . .wish people would carry big sizes, or be willing to order shoes and not require that they be purchased no matter what.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

We're pretty close in foot size then. My VXis are size 14s and were a little tight until they broke in. Pretty much wear 14s in everything. 

The Shimano size 49 felt a little longer and good bit wider than the Sidi 49 if you've tried that. Not sure what's what but the M162 is a little tighter fitting than the M088 was, which works better for me.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I think my Sidis are 49's, I'm sick of those slick-as$ shoes! I've had more close calls due to those shoes than riding at break-neck speeds through rough terrain.

My feet aren't terribly narrow, at least for most shoes, I'm a perfect 13D in fancy dress shoes, but for Five Ten shoes I have to put in an extra footbed to take up all the extra space, but my foot is too long for a 13 in 5.10.

Both the M089 and M163, and even the M200, look like great shoes, but I think the M163 has more armor (at least on the computer screen) than necessary.

I wish I could tell how much toe protection is on each shoe in real life, but the M089 looks sufficient for me, and doesn't look any different in this picture:









How stiff is that toe protection on the M163? How do they breathe? I wish they all had that mid-height ankle bone protector, the M200 would be rad if it didn't have laces, IMO.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

unrooted said:


> The m089 actually comes in big sizes, but I haven't been able to check them out in person.
> 
> Has anyone tried em or even looked at them in a store?
> 
> How hard is the sole, on a scale of 1-10, 1 being a Sidi Dominator and 10 being 5.10 stealth?


To follow up on your questions, I just had the chance to try a pair of M089 at my favourite LBS. Here are my thoughts:
- Visually, they look very good with a mix of materials and a nice complementary palette of colors/sheens. The strap and ratchet system makes the shoe fit snugly around the foot. Since I have pretty narrow feet, I often have to pull hard on the straps to make MTB shoes fit -- that was not the case here. They are surprisingly comfortable for such "basic" and rugged shoes. You can see and feel that Shimano has put the time and energy needed to develop a very good range of enduro shoes for each pricepoint.
- Another thing that I always do is the "heel retention" test to see if they will hold when I pull my feet up (I ride clipless). At first glance, they hold pretty well for shoes that don't have any retention mechanism. I presently ride a pair of Sidi Drako that I've chosen for this exact reason: they are equiped with an adjustable heel retention system.
- The sole feels stiff enough for an "enduro" shoe (I would say an 8 on your scale of rigidity) and the lugs are soft and kind of "sticky".
- Last but not least, they fit small: I'm used to take a 43 or 42 (euro sizes, sorry) in "regular" MTB shoe, except for the Sidis, which fit small too and where I take a 44. Surprisingly, the Shimanos were the same, meaning that I had to take a 44 to feel good in them. The 43 were too short in the toebox. So, if you're used to take 13 for regular shoes, take one size above or, if you ever had Sidi MTB shoes, take the same size.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Jerome, thank you! I actually ordered them yesterday and went with my Sidi size, a 49.

Probably take a week or two since I was only able to find them online at UK shops, which are also $30 cheaper than us online shops show for them. Too bad I don't have a bike shop worth supporting locally. . .

What I meant on hardness was how soft the lugs are, so thanks!


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

unrooted said:


> Jerome, thank you! I actually ordered them yesterday and went with my Sidi size, a 49.
> 
> Probably take a week or two since I was only able to find them online at UK shops, which are also $30 cheaper than us online shops show for them. Too bad I don't have a bike shop worth supporting locally. . .
> 
> What I meant on hardness was how soft the lugs are, so thanks!


Next time, maybe you can try ordering from bike-discount.de or hibike.com. They're both in Germany, prices are good, shipping is NOT free but reasonable, and I've never had to pay brokerage/customs fees for their goods as I did half the time when ordering from CRC&#8230;


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the links, fortunately wiggle was cheaper this time.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

just saw this thread - didn't see the 089, but tried on the new 163 at the shop. for reference - i wear a 2012/13 Specialized Rime in a 42. 41.5 too small, 42 oddly too loose. Tried the shimano, pearl izumi x project and new Rime. New Rime was a very diff fit from my generation and way to narrow in toe box. Pearl was nicer, but still too narrow in for box. Shimano a very nice fit - good in heel, a wee bit wider in toe box and just ergonomically a good fit for my foot. For what its worth i wanted the Sidi Doms a few years back, tried em on and new within 5 seconds they were a no-go fit wise. far too narrow and painful for me. I hope the fit works for you as Im very impressed with sole stiffness, but walkability is great - and thats in comparison to my old Rimes which I can walk in anywhere if need be - even drive comfortably. I think these are a great option in this new world of comfortable, capable shoes for biking


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Finally got the M089s tonight. They fit really well, size 49 and I wear a 14 in five ten. 

The sole is much stickier than most cycling shoes, should be perfect for hike-a-bikes on granite, sandstone, etc. 

The toe doesn't have a bumper like the pictures make them appear. 

The shoes are a little plasticky looking, but not horribly so. 

If anyone wants more info after I wear these for a while they cans send me a pm.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

These shoes rock! I got the wide and super comfy! I haven't done anything more than a 2 hour ride with them but they could breath a little better but other than that I love them!


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

unrooted said:


> The m089 actually comes in big sizes, but I haven't been able to check them out in person.
> 
> Has anyone tried em or even looked at them in a store?
> 
> How hard is the sole, on a scale of 1-10, 1 being a Sidi Dominator and 10 being 5.10 stealth?


I bought a pair of the M089s a few months ago. Trying not to sound like an advertisement but they are seriously the best shoes I have owned. They are my goto shoes for trail rides and been using them a lot. First pair of enduro shoes. I always have XC and DH shoes depending on ride.

Perfect for all mountain and enduro riding. They are a direct competitor to the Giro Terraduro shoes. Stiffness is about a 7/10. Plenty stiff to ride up efficiently but still have good feel on the downhills. Softer upper. What really surprised me was the weight. They are freaking lighter than my Giro Privateer XC shoes with a carbon sole and definitely notice the lightweight on long rides. Super versatile and what is awesome is you can walk around easily with no clickty-click.

Build quality is very good. They are sturdy and clean up well. I have been getting them pretty muddy through the winter months. Fit is spot on, but at first they seemed a little too narrow but since have broken in and are comfy. However, next time around I would get wide fit.


----------

